# My Wasatch bear pics...



## tweedmadsen (Nov 16, 2007)

I got lucky and drew a Wasatch bear tag at the hunt expo. I put out a couple of bait sites in 2 different general areas I can up with after talking with a few people....all a bit south of Spanish Fork.

I got no action for the first 12 days. Since then one of the bait sites has been pretty active. A bear or bears is there 2-3x per day.

I'll post some pics. I'm no bear hunter. Haven't ever really hunted them before and don't know if any of these are any good....would love some input.

Thanks.

http://s61.photobucket.com/user/Mmadsen15/embed/slideshow/


----------



## tweedmadsen (Nov 16, 2007)

http://pic2.pbsrc.com/flash/rss_slideshow.swf


----------



## tweedmadsen (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## tweedmadsen (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## tweedmadsen (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## tweedmadsen (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## tweedmadsen (Nov 16, 2007)

And what the heck do you think this is?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Neat! And congrats on pulling a fun tag unexpectedly. With bears, judging size can be tricky and having something at the bait site to use as a reference for size is a big help. Even just a wooden stake with a mark at a fixed height (like 5-6'), preferably next to a place the bear has to stand up to access some goodies. 

It is hard to say for sure comparing the b/w photos with the color ones, but I think those are all the same bear. Based on the head shape I would lean towards that being a sow, and medium/average sized. Somewhere around 5' square. She has beautiful coloring though and doesn't appear to have bald spots which is nice. But depending on how big those logs actually are I could be way off.


----------



## JC HUNTER (May 18, 2015)

tweedmadsen said:


> I got lucky and drew a Wasatch bear tag at the hunt expo. I put out a couple of bait sites in 2 different general areas I can up with after talking with a few people....*all a bit south of Spanish Fork.*
> 
> I got no action for the first 12 days. Since then one of the bait sites has been pretty active. A bear or bears is there 2-3x per day.
> 
> ...


You might want to double check and make sure you're in the right area. The Wasatch boundary ends at Spanish Fork Canyon. Anything south of the canyon rd is in the Nebo unit. Congrats on the tag!


----------



## elkantlers (Feb 27, 2014)

None of them look like monsters, But at least you have bears. Put some fry grease on the ground in front of the bait and when the bears walk in it they will track it all over the place and other bears will follow the tracks back to the bait.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Congrats on the tag! Good luck!


----------



## tweedmadsen (Nov 16, 2007)

Finally got a hit on my 2nd site as well.....though this bear didn't give me any good pics.


----------



## tweedmadsen (Nov 16, 2007)

Other site is still active too....


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is always hard to tell just what a bear really is unless there is something next to them for a reference. You just need to decided if this is the bear for you or not. 

However after saying that and you saying that this spot is just south of Spanish Fork and that you have a Wasatch tag you need to look at the maps of the units for bear. South of Spanish Fork is the Central Mountains Nebo, and Central Mountains Manti-North units for bear. The boundary line is HWY 6


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Critter said:


> It is always hard to tell just what a bear really is unless there is something next to them for a reference. You just need to decided if this is the bear for you or not.
> 
> However after saying that and you saying that this spot is just south of Spanish Fork and that you have a Wasatch tag you need to look at the maps of the units for bear. South of Spanish Fork is the Central Mountains Nebo, and Central Mountains Manti-North units for bear. The boundary line is HWY 6


If the baits are registered with the DWR, which they have to be to be legal, they verify the location and make sure the tag the hunter is the correct one for the area. So unless these are illegal baits I'm sure he's fine


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

My wife and I are also hunting bears in that same area. Your bears look like pretty medium, typical Utah bears. That's what we have on our cameras as well right now. Hoping for something bigger to come along. Good luck!


----------



## tweedmadsen (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## tweedmadsen (Nov 16, 2007)

My other bait, about 10 miles away, got hit for the first time last night. Took a full 3 weeks before a bear found it.....I was about to give up. Hard to tell much as he never gave me a good picture.



A couple more from site #1


----------



## tweedmadsen (Nov 16, 2007)

Just have a few days to go. The bear on site 1 keeps coming back...and the last couple of days has come in during the daylight. 

There is a bear that infrequently hits site #2.......but never during the day.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Congrats on the tag. Great pics. Look forward to seeing your harvest.


----------



## tweedmadsen (Nov 16, 2007)

Think I might have got a keeper



Came in this morning with the smaller bear that has been in 20 times alone.

Looks like he has small ears....so must be a decent bear, no? Now just need him to be there tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Good luck! Looks like a decent bear. Hope you get a crack at him!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes, that's a keeper. Good luck!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That looks like a very nice bear. Great coat, mature looking boar, hard to wish for more than what he delivers. Good luck!


----------



## tweedmadsen (Nov 16, 2007)

*final note*

Well guys..........I ended up not filling my tag. I hunted the last 3 mornings and 3 evenings over the bait where that bigger bear showed up.....but he never came back around. The smaller bear came in Thursday night and Friday morning during shooting hours (hunt ended on Friday) but I decided not to shoot what I'm pretty sure was a sow.

But I really do appreciate all the advice and help a few of you offered me on this hunt. I have 10 points for bear, so it's likely I'll give this hunt another try in the next couple of years.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Not all successful hunts end with a punched tag. Congrats on a great experience and a fun precursor to your future tag.


----------



## schoolhousegrizz (Nov 23, 2014)

Sorry you did not feel your tag. If it makes you feel better I had a similar experience on the San Juan. Had trail cams on bait for 11 days and hunted the baits for 6 days. Only one bear hit it dyring daylight hours and it was a small sow.


----------

